# Let's see all the bettas you've ever had! :3 WARNING LOTS OF PICS!!!



## Viani (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's all of the bettas I've ever owned. :3
I just felt like sharing. 

Some of them are my friends, and some are my sisters. Be we all take care of them. 

This is my sister's crown-tail betta, CharlesCharles. He's about half a year to a year old. When she first got him, he was white and red. White body, red fins. He grew ALOT when I saw him for Christmas break, and his colors changed.


























This is my best friend Michelle's first betta. He's a double-tail named Amarand. Super picky at food, so she has to sit there and break the food into little pieces and feed to him manually. Tsk Tsk.


















This was my most favourite betta ever. Delta the female crown-tail. She lived to be about... 2.5. She died of the cold about 5 months ago.  I love her, and she'll always know that. <3


















This is Pepper, my orange veil-tail. I'm pretty sure. She was such a darling, with the most beautiful green eyes. She also died of the cold. 










This is Venice the crowntail. I had him for about... 2 months. When I bought him, he wasn't looking so well, and I tried to make him feel better, but unfortunately, he got dropsy and died. 


















Now, for the ones that are with me now and doing extremely well:

This is my babygirl Leonardo, the veil-tail female. And I love her to bits. <3 She was a tiny one when I got her, but now she's gotten pretty big. She's just as beautiful as Delta. <3

These were when I got her:

















































































These are her now:


































































Getting stuck in her new plant when I got her it. XD










This is my newest baby, Cesan, the veiltail female. Me and my best friend take care of her. She's super tiny, which is why we got her. She's got big eyes. x3 And she's extremely adorable.


















































And finally, this is my boy Alejandro, the Double-Tail. He's my first DT, and he is absolutely gorgeous.


























































With his first bubble nest. <3










SHOW ME YOURS!


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww! The picture of getting stuck in the plant is ADORABLE. xD

What camera do you use? Those pictures are amazing.


----------



## Viani (Jan 15, 2011)

coolcucumber said:


> Aww! The picture of getting stuck in the plant is ADORABLE. xD
> 
> What camera do you use? Those pictures are amazing.


XD Thanks so much! <3

The camera I use is a Sony Cybershot/ Panorama with 14.1 megapixels. It got it for about... 160 at best buy. Cx Which isn't bad, cause my Professional camera, the Niko d3000 only has about 12 mp. the only great thing about it is that I can change the lens. Cybershot is just good for snapshot.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, here we go!

*NOTE:* _Some of these are a tad dated by a few weeks._


----------



## Viani (Jan 15, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> Ok, here we go!
> 
> *NOTE:* _Some of these are a tad dated by a few weeks._


Oh my goodness! Your bettas are all so beautiful! I especially love your females!  How many of them live together? o:


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Viani said:


> Oh my goodness! Your bettas are all so beautiful! I especially love your females!  How many of them live together? o:


I have 5 that live together in a planted, 10gal sorority.


----------



## Viani (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice! 

Do they get along well? o: I've always wanted to have a sorority.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Viani said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Do they get along well? o: I've always wanted to have a sorority.


They do. The first day was all of them sizing each other up, but its something you kinda have to let happen. Their fins will always grow back in time. From Alpha to Omega it goes, CT,VT,DT,DT,VT...thats their order. THey all eat together nicely as well and my CT and one of my DT's like to rest in my hand ^_^


----------



## Viani (Jan 15, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> They do. The first day was all of them sizing each other up, but its something you kinda have to let happen. Their fins will always grow back in time. From Alpha to Omega it goes, CT,VT,DT,DT,VT...thats their order. THey all eat together nicely as well and my CT and one of my DT's like to rest in my hand ^_^


aaa that's so awesome. I seriously can't wait to get a 10 gal. xD I really want to see female bettas live together and get along. :3

They rest in your hand? o: How? It must be so adorable! Cx


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Viani said:


> aaa that's so awesome. I seriously can't wait to get a 10 gal. xD I really want to see female bettas live together and get along. :3
> 
> They rest in your hand? o: How? It must be so adorable! Cx


I stick my and in there and curl my finger to made a cup on the edge of the tank glass. They swim by and lay in it for a few seconds. Its cute.:lol:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is Puffy, he was my first betta. I got him from Petsmart.

View attachment 24387




Here is Simba, he was my second one, and my first petco buy (also my last)... he was only in that tank because I was taking photos, don't worry 
View attachment 24388



Here is Jaffa, she was the alpha of my sorority.
View attachment 24389



Foxy was second in command
View attachment 24390



Aurora was the most picked on.
View attachment 24391



Phoebe was at the bottom only because she was timid... all the girls left her more or less alone.
View attachment 24392



Here they are all together. I had adopted them from 1F2F.
View attachment 24393



finally is Tux, he is my only betta at the moment, and I got him from aquabid.
View attachment 24394


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

love tux so much. I want to see a full flare shot of him!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Sadly, I do not have pictures of all of my past Bettas. But here is what I got.
Past Bettas.
Plum D. Got him at Walmart in October 10', he died of ich:








Trout. My first female, she died of dropsy:








Finger. My mom's Betta but was mine first. He died last month of old age:








Stahl. Got him at Walmart mid November. He was a droopy little scaredy fish, he suddenly got a mystery illness that turned him into a skeleton and I had to put him down:








Darcia. Got him at Walmart begining of Fubuary. He lived four days. The ich/fungus/fin rot was just too much for him:








Herndon. Got him at Walmart min Febuary. He was severly injured by God knows what. His wounds were too great, I had to euthanize him a week later:








Current Bettas.
Teeden (now Clark Kent). I got him at Walmart mid December, he was dying of ammonia burn. A friend adopted him on Christmas:








Gyger. Got him from Walmart start of January. He was in that store cup for a month and a half before I bought him. I just could not stand to see him there anymore:








Beau. Got her at Petsmart end of January. My mom has her now:








Melvin. Got him at Walmart begining of November. He was just too beautiful to pass up:








Caligula. Got him at Petco mid January. He is my first and only HM:








Pug. Got him at Walmart same time as Gyger. He had also been there for over a month:








Speed. Herndon's brother. Got him at the same time. He lives with my mom now:








Abacus. My obsession starter. Got him from Walmart begining of September. He was my first and only impulse buy:








Monster. My sister's DBT I got for her from Petco just a few days ago:








Pinkerton. My mom's Betta. Got him for her at Petsmart mid December:








Mandala. My tail biting DBT I got from Petco begining of December:








Cannibal Johnson. Got him from Walmart begining of November:








I think that is all the ones I have pictures of...wow.


----------



## Viani (Jan 15, 2011)

BUAHHHHHH Gyger and Melvin are so BEAUTIFULLLLL.

I want to get a black orchid off of aquabid... But I'm debating on whether I should or not. >;o

I can't stop collecting bettas. D:<


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

thank you lilchiwolf  I've really tried to get him to do a full flare for a photo, but he's so lazy, all he does is flare his gills then swim away XD. I've actually only seen him do a full flare for me once, but that literally lasted for maybe two seconds.

Wow aluyasha, all your past and present bettas are stunning


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

As for the six I do not have pictures of.
Kodiak was my very first Betta. I was about 12 years old when I had him (about 2002). He was the classic coloured VT Betta. Blueish green with some red. He died of old age at about 1 1/2-2 years.
Ron I got from Petco when I was 16. He was all orange VT with a black head. Our electricity was shut off for a few days in the middle of winter and I could not get him to someone elses house quick enough.
Emo was my sisters Betta. Bought from Petco at the same time as Ron...with the same fate. He was a black CT.
Pegasus was an all white VT from Petco. My sister's Betta. Got him when we were about 17 (we are twins). He suddenly got popeye one day. He died during treatment.
Blue was a light blue VT I got from a LFS in Idaho. He lived in my 10 gallon with a few other fish about 3 years ago. The stress of moving to a different house made them all get ich. I lost all of them.
Cherry was a solid red VT I got from Petco when I was 13. I remember actually taking him into Red Lobster with us when we had dinner right after buying him. My tank's heater malfunctioned one night and I woke up to crispy fish. 
I think that finally covers it! lol
It is funny...you can look back and see your whole life's map just by remembering your pets.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments! It seems Gyger and Melvin are my most popular Bettas on this forum.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are my past bettas that have all gone to the big fish bowl in the sky. All these were pet store bettas, some from wal-mart.

1. Tabu
2. Caviar
3. Draco
4. Fillet
5. Nimbus
6. Pisces
7. Siam
8. Sprite
9. Tink
10. Bella


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I love the blue female. Her colours are so deep.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

This is Chairman Mao, my first betta since i was maybe 14 (almost 21 now so I have no pictures of the others from when I was younger).. He lived a very short time with me, only about 5 days... I did my research too late, he quickly died of fin rot and other complications that he had had when I purchased him and I was too inexperienced to save him/notice the issues.

(After researching everything betta and getting loads of help from everyone on here..)

I got my Sumo (or SUMO SLASH, when he is acting like a nutcase)

















He is my baby boy and very very happy and healthy (and spoilt rotten) living in his 10 gallon planted tank (of course i'm putting a pic of that, too)


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

What brand tank is that?


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> What brand tank is that?


Mine? I'm actually not 100% sure, it was an LED 10 gallon kit... made by Marineland i believe?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I like how the lid is shaped. Love your setup too, of course.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you! Haha yeah the lid is cool and it does a great job keeping the air warm and moist for him but it doesn't close by like a cm or 2 which really annoys me!! It's always open just a crack, but it's improving, when I first got it it was more like 2 inches open all the time >_<


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Here are the bettas I've owned:


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, they are all stunning! The second Betta looks so angry. lol


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have over 400 pictures in my photobucket album. If you have trouble sleeping at night and want to look at a big selection of my Bettas feel free to have a peek. Just click on Veiw as Slideshow and kick back. http://s1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc486/Irchin/ If you make it halfway through without nodding off you need to take a sleeping pill!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! Amazing bettas.  I'm just curious Fermin, do you have a better picture of that beautiful marble white/blue CT? Maybe with his fins bigger? Because he is so beautiful, I want to see him more!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Chard - CHALLENGE ACCEPTED

xD


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

CHALLENGE COMPLETED!!

You've got some nice bettas in there. I really like the marbles. Makes me wish I had space for more. ;-;


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Did you make it through the whole show without nodding off? I usually wake up with my hand on the mouse and a crick in my neck but that's about 1:30 or 2 in the morning when I should be in bed!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Ive had 16

BOYS:
Dastan, Nero, Benny, Melvin, Louie, Spongebob, Fredrick- Agent 004) and Cederic -Agent 11

Girls:
Tamina (R.I.P), Scarlett- Agent 88, Bronxie, Cinder, Rayne, Lexi, Ailie and Caela

Here is a pic of them all:


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I did! Only took about five minutes. I have lots of practice from looking through Aquabid.

It was WAYY harder to get through Korwhord's albums - those things had like 200 photos in each one, and there were tons of them!! @[email protected]


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

You have nooooo idea how long it took to take all those pictures! I usually take 30 to 50 pictures before I get a good one. Maybe it's my camera or (more likely) my camera skills. The neighbors probably think I have tourettes syndrome! Hold still you ****** ******* Betta, you piece of junk camera; **** ****!!!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha!  I think I made it halfway before I decided your bettas are amazing and if I kept looking I'd end up pining for a betta I couldn't get!  I think I love your orangy DBTs best, and your HMs, they are amazing, so beautiful.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you so much, I'm glad you like them. I am so amazed at the color on the DT's. I never expected the deep butterscotch Yellow coloring and the Copper isn't really Copper; it looks more like a dark Gold. Even the Gold ones look a little different than my other Gold Bettas.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, they were amazing, I'd never seen any betta with colors like that, let alone beautiful DBTs!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

@Abby: All of your Bettas are stunning! Is Ailie really that colour? And I love your Melvin's colouring.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love 004 and Cinder!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok my turn!!

I've had my first Betta love, and the one who started the addiction..Jasper!

Sorry my Betta photographing skill's were seriously lacking back then!

View attachment 24891


When he decided to do a bit of marbling! But I love this pic cause I think it show's off his lil' round Betta face that I so loved..and that dimple on his cheek!!!!The cutest!!!!!

View attachment 24892


Charlie who got weirdly attached to Jasper, so much so that he went into this Betta depression after Jasper passed.
But Charlie brought joy to Jasper too during his senior year's.

He was still so cute, even tho!
He decided to get rid of his tail, to be like his best friend!

View attachment 24893


This is what he looked like before:

View attachment 24894


Jet
The King Betta!

View attachment 24895


Tex
My first baby Betta!

View attachment 24896


And my Avatar, taken when he was younger.

Romad

View attachment 24897



Bypass

View attachment 24898



And I had Steel briefly

View attachment 24899


Steel and Bypass were roomies!

View attachment 24900


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh No!!!! It did not work!
This suck's!!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Jasper:

View attachment 24901


View attachment 24902


Charlie:

View attachment 24903


View attachment 24904


Jet:

View attachment 24905


Tex:

View attachment 24906


Romad:

View attachment 24907


Bypass:

View attachment 24908


----------

